# Other sites/forums you visit?



## ers_6 (6 September 2007)

For all us newbies it would be great to know what sites other people regularly visit. 

There are the obvious ones ASX website, NYSE website but other there other forums or educational sites that you frequent to keep up to speed with whats going on....

Cheers


----------



## spartn (6 September 2007)

*Re: Other sites/forums you visit*

G'day mate

First and foremost I mainly visit Aussiestockforums.com, because it is better i my oppinon to take advice the traders in this site then, so-called professions who give advice because you pay them for it. 

Hotcopper is also a good site, I have a felling that this site and hotcopper are in competition with each other, any way they are both good.

To keep up with what is going on the most, especially recently with subprime. I mainly visit the following sites:

www.forbes.com
www.fortune.com
www.thestreet.com

These sites really tell you mostly the major thing going on with the market.

But personally it is way better to do your own research, because there are alot of people out there who know Jack Sh*t that try to put crap into your head.

In the end never, ever doubt your abilities. Never listen to people who say you can't do this or you can't do that, even from your own flesh and blood. Because one thing I have relised in the past 3 years, is that there is no one other than yourself who wants you too succeed financially in life.

Spartn

:viking:


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 September 2007)

*Re: Other sites/forums you visit*



spartn said:


> G'day mate
> 
> In the end never,ever doubt your abilities. Never listen to people who say you can't do this or you can't do that, even from your own flesh and blood. Because one thing I have relised in the past 3 years, is that *there is no one other than yourself who wants you too succeed financially in life.*
> Spartn
> ...




Matey that is so how I see the situation to.I don`t listen to people that say can`t do this or that it`s the ones that go out of their way to really stop you by having others join in.

The reason why people don`t want others to succeed (unless they have a financial interest in your success) is because they don`t want you to have what they can`t have or haven`t got themselves.That is a fact.
Thank you spartn, I`m glad someone sees things the way I do.


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 September 2007)

*Re: Other sites/forums you visit*



spartn said:


> In the end never, ever doubt your abilities.




IMO that should read, sometimes doubt your own potential, and often doubt your own abilities...doing the latter in particular should inspire you to go out and get educated.  On the sum of things amatuers competing in professional arenas the world over end up in about the same place, last.  If you are inexperienced then my advice would be: doubt your own abilities very much, and you'll save yourself a lot of money.  Doubt the abilities of others too...in investing, trading, punting, whatever your want to call it, luck plays a greater part than most acknowledge.  Only through experience and competence will you be able to evaluate to what extent you or others have been skillful or lucky.

ASX.G


----------



## tayser (6 September 2007)

*Re: Other sites/forums you visit*

www.forexfactory.com is graced with my presence just as much as ASF


----------



## Gar (7 September 2007)

*Re: Other sites/forums you visit*

Some regulars of mine

http://www.kitco.com/market/ - For gold quotes
http://www.kitcometals.com/ - For base metal quotes
http://www.miningnews.net - Always interesting
http://www.corporatefile.com.au/ - Some good stuff in here occasionally
http://finance.yahoo.com/ - General finance and international index quotes
http://www.miniclip.com/ - Helps pass time


----------



## spartn (7 September 2007)

*Re: Other sites/forums you visit*

Personally reckon that Http://finance.google.com is way better than Http://finance.yahoo.com they just dont have one for Australia


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2007)

*Re: Other sites/forums you visit*

ers 6,

You started a thread like this in December 06.

Interesting.


----------



## ers_6 (11 September 2007)

*Re: Other sites/forums you visit*

what can I say - I like to broaden my horizons!


----------



## grah33 (8 July 2015)

*other forums ?*

just wondering, what are some of the other top forums out there that  we can go to for asking questions about all things trading? for a while now i've just been using this one


----------



## Roller_1 (8 July 2015)

www.thechartist.com.au 

has a good forum with a more of a technical side of things


----------



## shouldaindex (8 July 2015)

*Live Quotes:*
Smh.com.au/business/markets-live
MarketIndex.com

*News/Opinion:*
Finance.Yahoo.com
AFRSmartInvestor.com.au
IntelligentInvestor.com.au
RogerMontgomery.com.au
TheBull.com.au
FNArena.com.au

*Broker/Research:*
My.Commbank.com.au/netbank/Logon/Logon.aspx
NabTrade.com.au
Analysisreport.Morningstar.com/stock/research?t=WOW&region=aus&culture=en-US&productcode=MLE


----------



## grah33 (11 July 2015)

thanks to the moderator who put my post behind this old thread.  great ideas here.


----------



## dead trader (13 July 2015)

Bigmiketrading.com - more for futures traders


----------

